# Custom iPhone dock



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Custom iPhone dock *UPDATED* New HU installed!*

I'll be purchasing an iPod interfacing HU soon or just building a CarPC, so for me, having the screen visible isn't necessary.
I basically wanted a port for music/charge connection. I let it stick out a bit for a better grip.
Cost so far (for iPhone dock): ~10
The parts I used
For the rear rails:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn...11380
To line the rails, thus preventing the iPhone from becoming marred:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn...5495N
1 x PC case fan screw cut in half
1 x panel above OEM stereo
I think it came out ok. I've yet to actually install a connector in the rear, but it makes for a nice pocket for the time being.







Plus, I don't even have a headunit that interfaces with it.
I'll probably add a couple USB ports to the front of the panel soon as well.
OH... don't mind the velcro. That's my super high tech mounting solution for my Samsung i730 (aka my GPS) and the smaller piece of velcro is for the BT GPS antenna...

















Pics of the rear to come...

Here is a pic after the Pioneer (DEH-P6000UB) install.
Before anyone comments on the song that's playing, let me just say this... I LOVE Star Wars. John Williams is an excellent composer and I like his (Richard) Wagnerian style, so that isn't the only J.W. I have on my iPhone







I'll get more pics up soon, possibly a video also. 
Velcro removed
One more thing to note, if moderators feel it's necessary to move this into the other Car Audio thread, that's perfectly fine since I'm adding (or will be adding) pics of an aftermarket HU install in my car. 

It was 105* today, hence the A/C on full blast.








VIDEO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Pioneer DEH-P6000UB operation*
Flame about the "looks" if you will...










_Modified by keggo at 12:12 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## Eros1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats badass


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: (keggo)*

SICK!!


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! I just installed my Pioneer DEH-P6000UB and GEX-P10HD (HD radio tuner).


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Video Posted!


----------



## minicoop503 (May 31, 2009)

That looks awesome! 
But... what happens when the new iphone/device comes out and the hole is too big/small? I guess you could get a new trim piece but thats a pain.
Just pointing that out lol. It looks great though.


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! I'm actually only going to be using this slot for this model iPhone due to the fact that it's basically useless as far as gps functionality goes (or lack thereof). So, this is the dedicated slot for what will be my glorified iPod Touch







I have an old Samsung i730 Windows Mobile phone with GPS and that's what I use. I'll be getting a 3G-S soon enough and then we'll see what type of mount I want. I'm also thinking of integrating a sliding tray that houses an Asus eeePC 8.9" for Vag-Com use and real-time diagnostics. That's a bit down the road, but... hopefully it'll come to fruition. My reason for the eeePC is the fact that I can get a new one, plus a touchscreen DIY kit for around the same price as just a touchscreen monitor by itself. Plus, I'll have the ability to take it out if needed. Thanks again!



_Modified by keggo at 11:38 PM 7-13-2009_


----------

